# vaccinations & neutering



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

So Rex got his 2nd DAPPv and Bordatella (1st) shot today and is doing great. He whimpered a little afterwards but other than that is now running around playing. I have him scheduled to be neutered and have his 3rd (and final?) set of shots for DAPPv & Bordatella at that time as well. My question is is it OK to get him neutered and have him have his 3rd set of shots as well while he's under? I keep hearing all these stories that Havs are sensitive to shots? They wanted to do the rabies vaccine at the same time as well but I told them I'll wait to do that until after this. Also asked about microchipping if I wanted to get that done at the same time? As it is I am just doing the neutering and 3rd set of shots on the 30th. 

Does this seem like too much at once? Or would it be OK to do rabies & microchip as well?

Also how long after his 3rd set of shots until we can FINALLY go for walks ? We've been doing playdates and having visitors and picking up my girls from school (with me carrying him) and we start our puppy class Sunday  But it will be NICE to start training him to potty outside! 

Ok I think I'm done with all of my questions HA!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is he? seems a little young to me to be getting neutered, but there are varying thoughts on this.

I had Tillie microchipped while she was under for her spay. I have never heard of having a dog under for shots. I would think you would want them to be awake so you can observe any behavior changes? Besides, the nueter is a lot already and thier systems CAN be fragile. Hopefully some of the experts will chime in and help you out with this idea!


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

Precious had her 3rd DAPPv and Rabies on her 4 month. SPCA told me after 2 weeks of shots Precious can be spayed. I had Precious spayed when she was 5 months old. I did the microchip along with another 2 shots when Precious was 11 weeks old after we got her, she seemed fine. Even after 3 days after spaying, we had a hard time to restrict her from running. When you have your dog neuter, you may want to ask the vet to see if your puppy's canine teeth need to be extracted. I didn't know at that time, but luckily Precious canine teeth came off, if not she will need to be under again for the extraction.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My thoughts are the same as Tammy's on this. I am wondering about his age as well, with regard to neutering. If he is still getting his immunizations, he seems he would be quite young. I know the vets seem to like to give the immunizations all together, but after reading on the forum, I have asked that everything be separated by three weeks. Augie reacted strongly after his last DH--, whatever it is called, and the vet said when he is due again, which is shortly, we can do titers on him. I think, at neutering, it is a good time to get the microchip. They are under anesthetic and not moving. But if it was me, I would not be doing immunizations as well as the surgery at the same time and I would not be getting all the immunizations at the same time either. But that is just me.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

He will be 4 months for his shots & neuter appointment. Wondering if this is going to be TOO much for him to handle all at once, but the Vet says he will be fine. I think his train of thought is give him his shots and neuter him all at once so less hassle for me to come back so often (not a big deal to me to come back). 

Seems like the consensus is to get neutering and microchip done at the same time (after 3rd set of shots- including rabies?) 

I've heard neuter between 4-6 months. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Just my opinion but I wouldn't do the shots while he is under. If he develops any sort of complications you will have no idea whether it's from the shots or the neuter.

Also, yes you are supposed to give the rabies vaccination by itself, at least 3 weeks before and 3 weeks after any other vaccinations (and, I would assume, any significant medical procedures such as neutering...)

As far as I know the microchip can be done at any time. It's a miniscule injection that doesn't release anything into the bloodstream, etc. so I don't think it would interfere with anything else. When Ceylon got his it took about 4 seconds and he didn't even notice, he was too excited by the vet and the treats .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds early for neutering. Six months is commonly recommended. Here is Jean Dodds advice on vaccinations. Do separate the rabies vac. for sure. http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

hi everyone  I called my breeder and she said 4 months is just too young to do neutering especially since he's so small so we're getting just shots on the 30th then on March 5th (after he's 5 months) we will be doing his neutering and rabies shot (also recommended by my breeder to do together) I feel much better now that I got some advice from all of you and my breeder. I don't think most vets realize how our little guys need some extra attention  Thanks everyone!

She also said she thinks the microchipping is a waste of money and to just use an id tag.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad you're waiting to do the neutering. I strongly disagree with what your breeder said about the microchipping however. Especially if you plan on growing your dog's hair out, you will probably not keep a harness or collar on him 24/7 as it will matt his hair. What if he got scared and bolted out the door someday? Or if somebody stole him as happened to Lucile Dodd's friend recently? 

Even if he has his collar and tags on, they can fall off if he gets loose (or is stolen). A microchip is there forever and almost every vet and rescue shelter always performs scans when a stray is brought in. There are usually low-cost or even free microchip clinics in urban areas (I got Ceylon microchipped for free) and then you just have to pay one time for the registration (I think I paid $17) and your dog will be registered in a national database for life. *Well* worth paying for even if you have to pay full price at the vets...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

AshleyCap said:


> She also said she thinks the microchipping is a waste of money and to just use an id tag.


I disagree with this as well. And agree with HeatherK's post. My guys don't wear collars full time either for the reasons Heather mentioned. Also I have heard of more than one instance of the collars getting caught on things and nearly choking the dog. The way these guys change color too, you may not even recognize the dog if it turned up a couple of months later after having been stolen or lost, but being scanned at a shelter or vet could identify him/her. I don't recall the exact cost - we had the chip put in at the time of neuter - but in the scheme of things, it wasn't that costly.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Brody microchipped when I got him neutered. He didn't go until 7 months as my vet wanted to wait until his adult teeth were pretty much done as she pulled any remaining baby teeth at the same time. Personally, I feel better having him microchipped. He came tattooed, but those fade.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

She said most of the time they won't be brought in to a shelter or vets office. And there are a lot of instances where they stop working. I've heard if you do get a microchip to make sure that they can be read by all wands because some can't even get picked up. 

I am still on the fence with the microchip personally. I agree that with his hair I prob won't have an id tag on him and as such will probably go ahead with the microchip. doubt it's very expensive and in the scheme of things  would be worth it in the end if that awful thing ever did happen!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Having been a Breeder for 30+ years, I'd recommend not doing any shots at the same time that the puppy is altered. It is considered a major surgery and can make them vulnerable to getting sick if vaccinated at the same time. I'd also try to push the Rabies Vaccine as late as you can, depending on the area you live in. The Rabies vaccine is a powerful vaccine and can cause sever reactions. I do not vaccinate mine for Rabies until they are between 10 months and a year. 
I also think that 4 months is awful young to be altering your pup, most vets recommend around 6 months.

As far as the micro-chip, I microchip all my puppies before they go to their new homes. Another breeder friend of mine has done this as a practice and as a result when the family that had bought the pup 4 years prior from her and they were in a car accident the dog ran off from the scene and was later picked up by someone who then took the dog to the pound, the shelter scanned the dog for a micro-chip and was able to contact the breeder. If the dog was not micro-chipped then the owners may of never gotten their dog back. To get the chip from your vet should be no more than about $35-$40


----------

